# Leigh D4R Pro



## zoki4691 (20 Nov 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PCCMMR-y-A


----------



## ScaredyCat (20 Nov 2018)

Looks a little bit tight. 

Did you glue it up afterwards and if so how easy was it?


.


----------



## zoki4691 (20 Nov 2018)

He wanted to do it this way, tight. The template allows you to make precise strokes up to 4 thousandths of an inch ,,,






















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKiog4wP_Ig


----------

